
CodeGear (Borland) releases 3rdRail - "High Power Ruby on Rails IDE" - nickb
http://www.codegear.com/products/3rdrail
======
nanijoe
Am I missing something here? Why would I pay $399 for this "new" IDE, when the
existing competing products are either free (Radrails & Netbeans) or cost
about 1/5th as much (Textmate) ?

~~~
kingnothing
Like they say, no one ever got fired for buying IBM.

It's expensive because it's aimed at accounting drones who make the decisions
about what to buy and who want software from a "big name" company like
Borland.

On a related note, there is at least one other similarly expensive rails IDE,
but the name escapes me right now.

